# Medtronic pump delivery affected by hurricanes in Puerto Rico



## Pigeon (Sep 27, 2017)

Apparently that's where they're made! So no longer starting a pump on Tuesday. No idea when one will be available, apparently there is no unallocated stock of pumps in the UK!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Sep 27, 2017)

Pigeon said:


> Apparently that's where they're made! So no longer starting a pump on Tuesday. No idea when one will be available, apparently there is no unallocated stock of pumps in the UK!



I'm waiting for one as well.  After 31 years of injections I suppose I can wait a bit longer!


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Sep 27, 2017)

Blimey, I bet you're both well hacked off! I know I would be.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 27, 2017)

640 are so popular. Wait till the 740 comes out ? . I gave a talk to big wig NHS staff in the last few days. A very good bunch of caring people.  Good luck & worth the waiting


----------



## Radders (Sep 27, 2017)

How frustrating! Hope the delay isn't prolonged.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 28, 2017)

Urggh - lots of company's test strips are made in far flung places too ...... we need to get used to this - grobal warming and all that .....


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 28, 2017)

I blame the Iceland peeps for "Global warming". They drill down to heat public buildings etc. A few years ago all planes where grounded. Ice melting ?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> I blame the Iceland peeps for "Global warming". They drill down to heat public buildings etc. A few years ago all planes where grounded. Ice melting ?


I think that you'll find it was a volcano that caused the problem with planes - Iceland can hardly be blamed for being on one of the most volcanicaly-active places on the planet!

I'd be more worried about the things that can be controlled, like fracking


----------



## grovesy (Sep 28, 2017)

Puerto Rico is in a bad way they had only enough fuel to power a generator for a hospital for about a day on one report I saw yesterday.


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 28, 2017)

Northerner said:


> I think that you'll find it was a volcano that caused the problem with planes - Iceland can hardly be blamed for being on one of the most volcanicaly-active places on the planet!
> 
> I'd be more worried about the things that can be controlled, like fracking


If you drill down to the Earths crust with 4000 holes that's going to make it very safe is it not ?  MELT THE ICE ??


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 5, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> 640 are so popular. Wait till the 740 comes out ? . I gave a talk to big wig NHS staff in the last few days. A very good bunch of caring people.  Good luck & worth the waiting



Do you mean the MM670 Hobie? It's out in the States already - no confirmed U.K. Launch date yet. The 7xx series were the large versions of the Paradigm Veos.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 5, 2017)

640 G Mike ! A very popular Medtronic pump , The New 7oo odd pump out here in a couple of years is going to be a real star. BIG queue


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 5, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> 640 G Mike ! A very popular Medtronic pump , The New 7oo odd pump out here in a couple of years is going to be a real star. BIG queue


That's what I was saying Hobie - the next pump due to launch is the MM670G (if we get the one the US have). It has predictive low suspend like our MM640G but also can add insulin to prevent high BG.

I don't think they will call a new pump 700 because 754 was the large version of the 554 (Paradigm Veo)

Gary Scheiner (Think Like A Pancreas) reviews the MM670G here if you are interested: http://integrateddiabetes.com/670g-and-me-insights-and-incites-on-medtronics-latest-system/

Though we still aren't sure if the MM670G will ever make it here - and if it does, whether it will be the same version.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 5, 2017)

I knew it had a 7 in some where. Thank you Mike


----------

